# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Format de fichier (pfd) inconnu

## DanaX

Bonjour,
Je suis en train de rcuprer le dveloppement d'une application sous PowerBuilder et je viens de me rendre compte de la prsence de fichiers .pfd : Quel est ce type de format?

Merci par avance pour votre aide.

Ps : Je tiens  prciser qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un PDF  :;): 

Cordialement,
Daniel

----------

